# BOA Guest Rewards Credit Card - anyone receive it yet?



## dlagrua (Sep 24, 2015)

We have decided to give the new AGR card a try and judge the results of the new program down the road. We applied about 1 week ago, was approved and have not seen the card in the mail as yet. Sept 30th is approaching; were any cards sent out and received by anyone here? .


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 24, 2015)

I have not received tha card as of this morning but have received an email from BofA stating my card was mailed to me 9/21/2015(Monday) and I should receive it withing 5-7 business days. I'll post to this topic when I receive it.


----------



## Ind Ben (Sep 24, 2015)

Received email Monday saying it should arrive in 5 to 7 business days.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 24, 2015)

There's another thread about this. And I'm sure it's near the top of the list in the AGR forum. I can't post a link from my phone.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 24, 2015)

The other thread is a very long thread about the new card. The uniqueness of this topic is the ACTUAL RECEIVING of the new card. Inquiring minds(like mine) want to know.


----------



## Slayer Essence (Sep 24, 2015)

Mine was received yesterday, in NJ.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 24, 2015)

Slayer Essence said:


> Mine was received yesterday, in NJ.


How many days after the "it was mailed..." email? Thanks.


----------



## Slayer Essence (Sep 24, 2015)

Two days for me. I received the it was mailed email on Monday and the card came on Wed.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 24, 2015)

Slayer Essence said:


> Two days for me. I received the it was mailed email on Monday and the card came on Wed.


Thanks, I think the rest of us can figure from there, and guess how long after the email we should receive ours. I am guessing three to four days here om the west coast.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 24, 2015)

A friend who lives in NJ received his today.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 24, 2015)

Someone on FlyerTalk who is apparently in WAS got theirs yesterday.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 24, 2015)

Well, mine better be in the mail today unless the Post Office has already started forwarding my mail - not supposed to till next week. So much for living near the distribution center.


----------



## TXhawk (Sep 24, 2015)

We received our BofA AGR cards today. Spoke with a BofA card agent today about two questions: you begin earning AGR points upon activation and use. Also, the "calendar year" for earning Tier Qualifying Points (TQPs) begins and runs from the activation date.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 24, 2015)

I received mine in the mail today. I live in Florida.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 24, 2015)

TXhawk said:


> We received our BofA AGR cards today. Spoke with a BofA card agent today about two questions: you begin earning AGR points upon activation and use. Also, the "calendar year" for earning Tier Qualifying Points (TQPs) begins and runs from the activation date.


Excellent news! Hope everything gets the same message!!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 24, 2015)

I received mine in Tennessee today(Thursday). It was mailed on Monday. I did have a problem using the card after activation though. I'll give more details on the original topic about this card.


----------



## Carolina Special (Sep 24, 2015)

Card received today in Central Virginia and just activated over the phone.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 24, 2015)

New BOA card arrived in Ohio today. Working its way west and may make the Mississippi River tomorrow..


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 24, 2015)

According to a BoA online rep, my card was shipped today and I'll receive it by 10/8! That's unacceptable, considering I applied for the card 9 business days ago and others have received the card before mine was even shipped!


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 24, 2015)

My card arrived today. I guess it made the connection between the Cap and the EB.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 24, 2015)

chrsjrcj said:


> According to a BoA online rep, my card was shipped today and I'll receive it by 10/8! That's unacceptable, considering I applied for the card 9 business days ago and others have received the card before mine was even shipped!


If it shipped yesterday, you'll get it long before the 8th. Having no control over the mail, they have to under promise. When it shows up next week, their "by 10/8" will be technically correct (the best kind of correct!).


----------



## Sauve850 (Sep 24, 2015)

I agree they have to allow much leeway in delivery. Mine mailed on 22nd to Florida. They will get here when they get here. Glad many of you are receiving your cards.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 24, 2015)

Ryan said:


> chrsjrcj said:
> 
> 
> > According to a BoA online rep, my card was shipped today and I'll receive it by 10/8! That's unacceptable, considering I applied for the card 9 business days ago and others have received the card before mine was even shipped!
> ...


Well I have no problem on it getting here when it get's here once it gets shipped. My problem is that my card wasn't even shipped until today, after others have already received theirs. That's a few extra days to meet the $1k spend.

I have multiple cards with AmEx, Chase, and Discover. By far, BoA has been the worst experience I ever had trying to get this card.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 24, 2015)

Mine arrived today and I called in to shoot it hot. I didn't want to do that online as they want you to sign up for some kind of online banking deal which I will deal with later.


----------



## Nomad (Sep 24, 2015)

Mine arrived today in Oregon. Mailed on the 21st.


----------



## chakk (Sep 24, 2015)

I believe the 90-day deadline starts on date of activation, not date of approval to receive a card.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 24, 2015)

chakk said:


> I believe the 90-day deadline starts on date of activation, not date of approval to receive a card.


That is also how I understand the terms.


----------



## dlagrua (Sep 24, 2015)

Live In NJ. No card received yet. Will advise when received.


----------



## tricia (Sep 25, 2015)

chrsjrcj said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > chrsjrcj said:
> ...


Similar experience here--applied and was approved last week, just got email saying it was mailed yesterday.


----------



## Notelvis (Sep 25, 2015)

Applied September 15.

Received a letter telling me that I was approved September 21.

Received a 2nd letter telling me that I was approved September 24.

Also received the 'your card has shipped' email September 24.

Hope to have card in hand and activated by September 30 and intend to make the 1K mark by using the BOA AGR card for all gas and groceries (I commute 85 miles each weekeday and will easily reach 1K within 90 days). Once at 1K will revisit usage going forward though I anticipate that it will become my new 'gas card' at the very least.

My billing cycle with Chase always ended with the 20th of the month so I stopped using it altogether after picking up a repaired lawn mower on the 19th.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 25, 2015)

I noticed the card does not use the magnetic strip but instead has the chip. I understand that is good for security but will it work in the card reading/scanning machines, such as those on gas pumps? If not that could be a serious drawback.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 25, 2015)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I noticed the card does not use the magnetic strip but instead has the chip. I understand that is good for security but will it work in the card reading/scanning machines, such as those on gas pumps? If not that could be a serious drawback.


Doesn't it have both? My debit card does and can be used either way.

Still waiting to receive my new BofA AGR card.


----------



## Trailrider1951 (Sep 25, 2015)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I noticed the card does not use the magnetic strip but instead has the chip. I understand that is good for security but will it work in the card reading/scanning machines, such as those on gas pumps? If not that could be a serious drawback.


I presently have two cards with the chip. They also have the magnetic strip on the back, and will work with either the old style scanner or the new "insert the chip" type scanner. I suspect that my new AGR card will also work with both types of scanners. Hope this helps!


----------



## Notelvis (Sep 25, 2015)

Call me sentimental, but wouldn't it be nice if the new AGR card had a picture of an Amtrak train on it?

My Capitol One card gave me the option of putting a picture of my own choosing on the card. It has the same picture that I use as my avatar here!


----------



## pennyk (Sep 25, 2015)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I noticed the card does not use the magnetic strip but instead has the chip. I understand that is good for security but will it work in the card reading/scanning machines, such as those on gas pumps? If not that could be a serious drawback.


I just used my new BoA card at a grocery store scanning machine (not a chip machine) and it worked fine.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 25, 2015)

pennyk said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed the card does not use the magnetic strip but instead has the chip. I understand that is good for security but will it work in the card reading/scanning machines, such as those on gas pumps? If not that could be a serious drawback.
> ...


Whole Paycheck has the New Readers! Say it isn't so that you went to a Regular Grocery Store! LOL


----------



## pennyk (Sep 25, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > OlympianHiawatha said:
> ...


I went to a regular grocery store (Publix) today. I do not think our Whole Foods has new machines yet, or at least the last time I was there a couple of weeks ago. The only new machines I have seen were in Target.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 25, 2015)

Wally World has them too!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 25, 2015)

FrensicPic said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed the card does not use the magnetic strip but instead has the chip. I understand that is good for security but will it work in the card reading/scanning machines, such as those on gas pumps? If not that could be a serious drawback.
> ...


Sure enough I just looked again and there is a strip on the back-it is the same color as the card and doesn't show too well.


----------



## Eris (Sep 25, 2015)

The card has chip, strip, AND raised numbers for the *really* old type of readers (ka-CHUNKa)!


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 25, 2015)

chakk said:


> I believe the 90-day deadline starts on date of activation, not date of approval to receive a card.


Online chat with BoA said 90 days starts on day of account opening, which is the same day I was approved. Kind of unfair, but all banks do this. The part that gets me is it took them almost two weeks to just send the card!


----------



## Eris (Sep 25, 2015)

Ninety days from today is December 24; 75 days is December 9.

I don't think I'm going to have a problem with spending $1000 between now and Christmas Eve, or even Dec 9, especially with Thanksgiving and Hanukkah tucked in there, too. (Plus a five night hotel stay in a couple of weeks... that'll be what actually nearly takes care of it for me). Anyway, just saying, as we head into what for many is Spending Season, I suspect many will not be challenged by a $1000 spend requirement. (And if it was me just a few years ago, it'd be $1000 I'd be paying off for years afterwards. Don't be me a few years ago).

I admit I preferred the only $500 spend for Chase, which I just did earlier this year. On the other hand, getting another chunk of bonus points this year is ok, too. Maybe there will be another new card next year!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 25, 2015)

Eris said:


> The card has chip, strip, AND raised numbers for the *really* old type of readers (ka-CHUNKa)!


They still use those things? Amazing!
But Who ever would have thought that Vinyl Records and Turntables would get Hot agai n??!! What's next, 8 Tracks and VCRs? 

Back to the Future!


----------



## jebr (Sep 25, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Eris said:
> 
> 
> > The card has chip, strip, AND raised numbers for the *really* old type of readers (ka-CHUNKa)!
> ...


VIA Rail actually used them a couple times when I made some on-board purchases on the train. Suppose it's easier than trying to make cell reception work on the Canadian!


----------



## Trailrider1951 (Sep 25, 2015)

It finally arrived! I got my no annual fee AGR card today and activated it by telephone (I'm in central Texas). Now all I have to do is confirm the dates to visit my son and his family in Seattle, and then charge my next Amtrak trip on my new card. Woo Hoo! Can't wait for my November trip, and double days for the Taylor to Seattle part! I'm already planning a spring trip that will use some of my newly found points!

On edit, I also have another 5 days to rack up more points on the old Chase AGR card. Is that double dipping? Gaming the system? LOL


----------



## jis (Sep 25, 2015)

Mine arrived sometime this week while I was away. Upon return I found it in my PO Box together with a rejection letter, a duplicate cancellation letter, two letters with FICO scores which by the way for some unknown reason was significantly higher than what I had seen last, and finally ..... Drumroll.... The Card!

I should have no problem putting $1000 on it before December, what with all the insurance bills and things like IEEE, ACM, NARP and what not membership dues coming up.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 25, 2015)

Trailrider1951 said:


> It finally arrived! I got my no annual fee AGR card today and activated it by telephone (I'm in central Texas). Now all I have to do is confirm the dates to visit my son and his family in Seattle, and then charge my next Amtrak trip on my new card. Woo Hoo! Can't wait for my November trip, and double days for the Taylor to Seattle part! I'm already planning a spring trip that will use some of my newly found points!
> 
> On edit, I also have another 5 days to rack up more points on the old Chase AGR card. * Is that double dipping?* Gaming the system? LOL


How you gonna do that? Charge the same thing twice (once each on the two cards)? :giggle:

You can however, buy two different things, one on each card until the 30th. Now THAT may be "double dipping"!


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 25, 2015)

I received the email and took the online survey about applying for the card on the 14th. One of the questions was, "Were you satisfied with how quickly you received your new card?" Well, no, not really. I did the survey a day before I received my new card. :giggle:


----------



## Trailrider1951 (Sep 25, 2015)

FrensicPic said:


> Trailrider1951 said:
> 
> 
> > It finally arrived! I got my no annual fee AGR card today and activated it by telephone (I'm in central Texas). Now all I have to do is confirm the dates to visit my son and his family in Seattle, and then charge my next Amtrak trip on my new card. Woo Hoo! Can't wait for my November trip, and double days for the Taylor to Seattle part! I'm already planning a spring trip that will use some of my newly found points!
> ...


Nope, I'll charge an additional trip for sometime in October. How about a weekend trip to Dallas for $38 round trip on the Eagle? Let's see, 100 point minimum each way, plus double days, plus 2 points for each $1 spent on the ticket on the Chase card. That's 100 +100 +100 +100 + 76 = 476 points for a weekend in Dallas, plus any hotel points if I don't stay at my sister's house. Now that's how we do a points run here in Texas!


----------



## JayPea (Sep 25, 2015)

Mine came today. Now I know how Navin Johnson felt! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 25, 2015)

I keep getting E-mail and snail mail letters about the New Card saying its been sent and is on the way etc.

But so far ( I live in Central Texas) no joy. They must have sent it via a RPO on the Cardinal, the CONO and the Sunset Ltd. and it missed connections in CHI!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm already racking up charges on it; I guess the $79 vigorish will not count towards the $1,000 spending goal.


----------



## Bruce-C (Sep 25, 2015)

Got mine today and used it today in Southern California!

What was the date when applications were first accepted with no glitches on qualifying? Our 90days to charge 1K starts on that date!


----------



## blondninja (Sep 25, 2015)

My card arrived today in California.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 25, 2015)

My mail, even the ads, appear to be being held hostage by the post office after I submitted a change of address and requested forwarding to begin on the 30th. I called today and they guy wouldn't even check. Just told me my regular guy was back from vacation. I'll be too busy to go to the post office tomorrow as the movers will be here at 8:30. Ugh.


----------



## DennisInGeorgia (Sep 25, 2015)

Mine was mailed 9/22 and arrived today 9/25. A decent interval IMHO.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 26, 2015)

I haven't gotten mine, yet.






Perhaps because I haven't applied yet.


----------



## jis (Sep 26, 2015)

Funny thing is I got the email survey way before getting the card, and after getting the first rejection letter  I figured they were not surveying how the rejection was handled. 

Activating was kind of fun. First called the telephone, which did its thing with collecting last four digits etc., then said transferring to an agent, and then promptly dropped the call! So I activated via the web instead, and that worked just fine. Included setting up a web account to access the account electronically, which is something that I would have done anyway, so all that was good.

*Now for the good news! *

I registered it for _ApplePay_® and did so successfully without a hitch! Ryan will like this!


----------



## Jim G. (Sep 26, 2015)

Received my BOA card yesterday and activated it. Today i paid my cable bill and a dentist bill using PayPal. Later, I tried to buy some show tickets thru Ticketmaster, only to be denied. I called BOA and had to go thru several anti-fraud questions to assure them I did indeed make the charges. What a joke!


----------



## jis (Sep 26, 2015)

I will try it with ApplePay at Walgreen's later today and see what happens. Will keep all posted.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 26, 2015)

Ryan said:


> I haven't gotten mine, yet.
> 
> Perhaps because I haven't applied yet.


Always read the fine print!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 26, 2015)

Update: After receiving and activating my card Thursday I called AGR to pay for tickets "on hold". The card was denied stating Verification Code did not match code on file with the bank. After several phone calls to BofA with them assuring me the verification code I read off back of card was correct and seeing on line that I had two pending payments to Amtrak for the same amount, Amtrak when I called this morning again said my payment was denied for using wrong verification code. After another call with BofA I finally called AGR and this time(fourth try) the payment processed. Never had this problem with any other credit card and last AGR rep says he was baffled but thankfully when he entered the payment of this fourth try all went through without a hiccup.


----------



## Eris (Sep 26, 2015)

Mine arrived yesterday, I activated it online, used it to order pizza online last night, charge shows pending (without added tip yet) in online banking.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 26, 2015)

Eris said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, I activated it online, used it to order pizza online last night, charge shows pending (without added tip yet) in online banking.


Almost the same as my story (got the card yesterday) except, we went out for pizza and used the new BofA AGR card insted of the Chase card!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 26, 2015)

jis said:


> I registered it for _ApplePay_® and did so successfully without a hitch! Ryan will like this!


I do! Maybe I'll apply for it after all!


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 26, 2015)

Mine came yesterday. As of now, no using the Chase card any more. Mine is the world card so our vacation (non-amtrak) next week will rack up lots of double points for hotels.

Today we applied and were accepted for a separate account for my wife. She'll get a regular card as non-amtrak and non-travel charges get the same points so no use paying the $79 fee. She'll get 12K points.

Strange, they gave me $5K credit and her $6K. I got $9K from Chase and she got $18K. Considering most of the income is from my IRA and her SS is a portion of mine, she must be a nicer person to get more credit.

Now if we can plan our next year's trip before the January cutoff with the points we have, the points we'll earn and the bonuses, ...


----------



## yarrow (Sep 26, 2015)

just got my card. going to take advantage of via's current fare sale to do van-tor(rt) in an upper berth for $1100(US). get amtrak points(and the 20k bonus) for using the card and via points for the ticket. is this gaming the system? double dipping?


----------



## JayPea (Sep 26, 2015)

yarrow said:


> just got my card. going to take advantage of via's current fare sale to do van-tor(rt) in an upper berth for $1100(US). get amtrak points(and the 20k bonus) for using the card and via points for the ticket. is this gaming the system? double dipping?


It's only double-dipping or gaming the system when somebody else does it.  . If I had 1100 dollars laying around and the time off, I'd do the same thing.


----------



## jis (Sep 26, 2015)

I used my new AGR card twice today with no problem. Worked both as a regular card and as a virtual card through ApplePay®.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 26, 2015)

yarrow said:


> just got my card. going to take advantage of via's current fare sale to do van-tor(rt) in an upper berth for $1100(US). get amtrak points(and the 20k bonus) for using the card and via points for the ticket. is this gaming the system? double dipping?


You are using both systems as intended, it is just like am amtrak trip where you get double points for purchasing the ticket on the mastercard, and then the points for traveling. You are not gaming anything.

I am about to do the same thing. Also, since you are a member of Via Preference, since the cost is over $1000 CAD, your trip will bump you to elite (privilege) status for 2016. The big perk with that is a 50% off coupon you can use almost any time. I am going to book a Vancouver-Toronto trip for under $1300 CAD in a roomette pretty soon with mine. And get another coupon for next year. It has turned me into kind of a Via #2 junky.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 27, 2015)

yarrow said:


> just got my card. going to take advantage of via's current fare sale to do van-tor(rt) in an upper berth for $1100(US). get amtrak points(and the 20k bonus) for using the card and via points for the ticket. is this gaming the system? double dipping?


Better than that, your VIA purchase should get you DOUBLE POINTS as non-amtrak travel purchases garner double points!


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Sep 28, 2015)

I received an e-mail that the card was sent (supposedly from Wilmington, Delaware) on September 23. I received it in Seattle, Washington on the 25th. I'll have no trouble spending $1,000 as my property taxes are due the end of October.


----------



## yarrow (Sep 28, 2015)

me_little_me said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > just got my card. going to take advantage of via's current fare sale to do van-tor(rt) in an upper berth for $1100(US). get amtrak points(and the 20k bonus) for using the card and via points for the ticket. is this gaming the system? double dipping?
> ...


i didn't realize that. good grief, it looks like i am triple dipping


----------



## Mike77E9 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine came in on Friday, 9/25


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 28, 2015)

My card came today, I activated it and when I attempted to use it was "Denied" due to "Not authorized!"

I called the BOA Hotline and the agent apologized and read ( it was obvious itvwas a script) me a blurb about Software Problems etc. And then tried to "Upsell" me to open an checking/savings account, CDs and to use online banking!!!

Not off to a great start, is this anyway to run a Railroad, er Bank???


----------



## JayPea (Sep 28, 2015)

I got mine on Friday.....and another Saturday! I applied for and got one over the phone after being turned down online, and apparently after being approved on the phone my previously refused application online suddenly got approved. So now I have two cards and two accounts!


----------



## jis (Sep 28, 2015)

JayPea said:


> I got mine on Friday.....and another Saturday! I applied for and got one over the phone after being turned down online, and apparently after being approved on the phone my previously refused application online suddenly got approved. So now I have two cards and two accounts!


I avoided that by specifically asking them to cancel one application while I was on the phone. They canceled the application that they had not rejected yet, and approved the application that they had rejected once. Go figure!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, no problems here... I was already a BoA customer (credit card only, no other accounts), with online access set up. They approved my online application within a minute or two. I received several letters in the mail, including two with my credit score (which is very good for someone at the poverty level). Then I received a letter saying that they had noticed I was not using the overly generous credit limit on my longstanding BoA card, so they had taken some of the credit limit off that card to pump the new one up to an acceptable level (a good resolution for me, as I mostly use my AGR card these days, and they might have noticed that from my credit report). Got the card Saturday, activated yesterday, and used for an online purchase through the shopping portal without a hitch. I don't think I will have a problem using the card $1,000 worth in 90 days (and yes, I know the 90 days starts the day of approval).

So, yesterday we applied for Hubby's card. He has not ever been a BoA customer. His app was "pending" till this morning, when it switched to "under review." I just checked and he has been approved. I expect a fairly low credit limit, but we pay all our bills when they come, so that's not a problem.

Now to look in the cardholder agreement from Chase, and see what procedure they wish me to use to close that account... I have put that one away, and won't be using it again.


----------



## Sauve850 (Sep 28, 2015)

I too received two cards a day apart. Had an issue with first application and applied again. I will utilize both for the 40,000 points. Activated each online and no problems using them.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got mine Friday...got the info packet today.

Looks like my monthly Metrolink pass won't earn 2 points/$ as I had hoped. :angry2: MCC 4111 (Transportation-Suburban and Local Commuter Passenger) is not listed in the 2 points non-Amtrak travel category.

Oh well. I will however. be earning more points via this credit card than the previous one.


----------



## dlagrua (Sep 28, 2015)

MY card arrived here today. Didn't have a chance to use it yet . Will try tomorrow. I opted for the World Card andf hope that its worth the annual fee.. I guess with the 20,000 bunus points. it pays for itself. . Its pretty obvious that the longer 2 zone trips will require quite a bit more points but the shorter 2 zone trips will stay close to the same point total.


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 29, 2015)

BofA has reactivated an old dead online account I used to have with them. Same signin details.....good thing I remembered them!


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 29, 2015)

It's not clear to me on the BofA site how to set it up to pay the cc bill electronically from an outside bank account. Is it through the 'bill pay' link? But I don't want 'bill pay' - I want 'pay my cc bill'. Deeper into the 'bill pay' page there is a link to 'add a pay from account' which just confuses me. The only options are checking account or money market. I expect, and want, savings acct as an option.

Maybe I'm just jumping the gun here and more will be revealed after the card is activated.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 29, 2015)

City of Miami said:


> It's not clear to me on the BofA site how to set it up to pay the cc bill electronically from an outside bank account. Is it through the 'bill pay' link? But I don't want 'bill pay' - I want 'pay my cc bill'. Deeper into the 'bill pay' page there is a link to 'add a pay from account' which just confuses me. The only options are checking account or money market. I expect, and want, savings acct as an option.
> 
> Maybe I'm just jumping the gun here and more will be revealed after the card is activated.


I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 29, 2015)

Ditto! I asked a BOA so called Customer Service Agent this question. and they said they didn't know!!! When I asked for a Supervisor she told me that they are "on break"!!

Not a promising start! Is this any way to run a Railroad, er Bank??!!!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 29, 2015)

JayPea said:


> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> > It's not clear to me on the BofA site how to set it up to pay the cc bill electronically from an outside bank account. Is it through the 'bill pay' link? But I don't want 'bill pay' - I want 'pay my cc bill'. Deeper into the 'bill pay' page there is a link to 'add a pay from account' which just confuses me. The only options are checking account or money market. I expect, and want, savings acct as an option.
> ...


Try setting it up through your bank's "bill pay" menu, which should allow you to choose the "account to pay from", and exact amount to pay, each month when you pay the bill. Choose "new payee." Your bank''s site will ask you for the billing info (account number and mailing address that payments are to be sent to). Then it will "find" the payee, and set it up.

I set up all my bill payments this way. I do NOT let a payee have my account info. I did that just once, and then deleted it after some things I wanted to go on my credit card were taken out of my bank account. This way, I just collect all my bills that get paid on the 15th, sit down, transfer the money and pay 'em all at once. Easy.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 29, 2015)

City of Miami said:


> It's not clear to me on the BofA site how to set it up to pay the cc bill electronically from an outside bank account. Is it through the 'bill pay' link? But I don't want 'bill pay' - I want 'pay my cc bill'. Deeper into the 'bill pay' page there is a link to 'add a pay from account' which just confuses me. The only options are checking account or money market. I expect, and want, savings acct as an option.
> 
> Maybe I'm just jumping the gun here and more will be revealed after the card is activated.


I phoned BoA and asked about paying from my checking account. They walked me through doing it on line, which started from bill pay, then "add a pay from account." It is possible that the pay from account has to be checking or mma.


----------



## John Bredin (Sep 29, 2015)

Received my card yesterday (Monday the 28th), in the suburbs of Chicago, when it was sent on the 22nd. I was momentarily confused by two different activation phone numbers :unsure: one on a sticker on the card itself, a different one on all the other paperwork in the same envelope. But since I have bank accounts & my mortgage with Bank of America already, I activated the card online instead, which took only a few seconds. 

I don't have the "how to pay the bill online" problem because it'll be a transfer between my accounts like paying my mortgage. But with the Chase card, I agree with *oregon pioneer:* I pay Chase from my Bank of America checking using bill-pay on BofA's website, not using Chase's website.

I've already rung up $300 on the new card* and have no doubt I'll make the requisite $1,000 in purchases in 30 days, never mind 90 days.

*plus a couple of $1 or $0.01 charges from merchants confirming that the card works when I added the new card as an online payment account. Presumably they will clear to $0, though I've had one or two penny charges persist over the years. :huh:


----------



## Eris (Sep 29, 2015)

I would be willing to bet that using the "Money Market" selection will work for a savings account.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 29, 2015)

I got my second card activated today. I should have no a problem racking up $1000 within 3 months on both of them. I plan to pay my hospital bill from my emergency room visit in August on one of them along with a planned Amtrak trip. Those two will put me over the $1000 limit on that card and the every day expenses I have I will put on the other card. And that will take care of the $1000 limit for THAT card.


----------



## Orie (Sep 29, 2015)

I got my card last week. I'm honestly kind of pissed, because I have a nearly 800 credit rating and got a 19.99 interest rate. Meanwhile I've seen other people say they've gotten a rate as low as 12.99%. I plan on paying my balances off monthly anyway, but it's still a little annoying.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 29, 2015)

FYI - You do use the Bill Pay section to set up your "pay from" bank. BofA will make dummy deposits to your non BofA checking account which you must sign on to you BofA online banking account and then go to Bill Pay section and on the line where your "pay from account" is you need to click "verify" and then enter the two dummy deposit amounts to verify validity of your account and then you are good to go using your non BofA checking or other deposit account to pay your monthly bills. I had no problem setting up my pay from account.

My first statement ending date in on the Oct 7 so we will soon see how quick AGR points post to my AGR account.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 30, 2015)

Mine came in Monday. Used it Tuesday at various places with no problem. Tried using Apple Pay where I work but an error popped up on the card reader that I've never seen before. Used discover on Apple Pay instead and that went through without a problem.

Maybe I'll give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 1, 2015)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> FYI - You do use the Bill Pay section to set up your "pay from" bank. BofA will make dummy deposits to your non BofA checking account which you must sign on to you BofA online banking account and then go to Bill Pay section and on the line where your "pay from account" is you need to click "verify" and then enter the two dummy deposit amounts to verify validity of your account and then you are good to go using your non BofA checking or other deposit account to pay your monthly bills. I had no problem setting up my pay from account.
> 
> My first statement ending date in on the Oct 7 so we will soon see how quick AGR points post to my AGR account.


I got my pay from account all set up. And, since BofA approved me for two accounts and sent me two cards, I can spend twice as much now, right?  :lol:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 1, 2015)

Finally got mine...at my old address. Glad I remembered to check my mail before I left as today I finished up clearing out the house and no longer need to go back, though I may go back every day or two to check the mail.


----------



## chakk (Oct 2, 2015)

USPS not forwarding all mail to your new address? Complain to the Postmaster at the old address.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 2, 2015)

chakk said:


> USPS not forwarding all mail to your new address? Complain to the Postmaster at the old address.


Some mail was forwarded. This and another one were marked COA not in effect yet, deliver to old address.Actually, with the BoA interest rate being higher than my Chase rate, this kept me from putting my moving expenses on the higher rate card.

So, where have I used my new card so far? At the Chase cafeterias.


----------



## Eris (Oct 2, 2015)

My limited experience is that credit cards are not forwarded. I had a card returned to sender and then cancelled because it couldn't be forwarded and the old mailbox was marked as no-deliveries.


----------

